# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  استفاده از job برای ارسال پیامک

## ma.andishe

سلام
من درحال توسعه سیستم  ردیاب خودرو هستم که بوسیله سوکت داده ها تو جدول میشینن. توی این سیستم یک قسمت مربوط به ارسال پیامک هست برای زمانی که مثلا سرعت خودرو بیشتر از حد مجاز باشد و یا از محدوه از قبل تعین شده خارج یا وارد شود و الارم های دیگر ..... من ای قسمت رو دقیقا زمانی که رشته از دستگاه به سمت سوکت میاد اون رو چک میکنم و اگر شامل الارم باشد انرو وارد جدول الارم میکنم و بعد بوسیله تریگر چک میکنم که اس ام اس ارسال بشه ولی نمیدونم این ایده درست هستش یا نه چرا که اگر تعداد ماشینها زیاد یشن داده های زیادی سمت سوکت میان و نباید اون رو درگیر کار اضافی بکنم 
 ایده ای دیگه که به ذهنم رسید اینه که  الارم رو به صورت job دربیارم و ز مانبندی کنم و ارسال اس ام اس کنم اما اینجا باز یه مشکل هست مثلا اگر 500 تا ماشین داشته باشیم و هر ماشین هم 10 نوع الارم برای اون ثبت بشه و و هر مثلا 90 ثانیه چک کنه که الارم پیش اومده یا نه جدولی که بوسیله سوکت پر میشه برای 500 تا ماشین توی 90 ثانیه باز تعدار زیادی رکورد میشه 
با این تفاسیر نمیدونم کدوم راه بهتره و اینکه اگه راهکار بهتری هست ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ma.andishe

عزیزان کسی نیست پاسخی بده؟

----------

